# Cwc G10.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

As my good mates here will know I have a CWC G10.









No **** Sherlock.
















I was wondering what movement the G10 used? I've heard that it originaly had a very good movement that was later changed for a less capable one around 199x. The first movement used was supposed to be similar to that fitted to some Omega quartz watches.

My G10 keeps time to around +1 second a month, I reckon this is pretty good but I stand to be corrected. It's an '89 model.

Anyone have any idea what movements were fitted to the G10 and when?

Darned good watch, imvho.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Both the older ones and the later ones used standard ETA movements, nothing special but they are the same movements that Tag and many other high end brands use.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It seems the G10 is a bit of a bargain then?


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Seems that the earlier ones were more accurate as I've read comments from others that their earlier dated models keep better time. I may now have to get an old G10 now at least I will then be able to compare it to my PRS10!

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Tim,

What is the PRS10 like?

It looks to be a nice watch.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't have a G10 to compare it with but I assume it uses the same case. It has an Acrylic crystal and fixed bars. The hands are virtually the same as the G10. The dial is the same except for markings but the date window is much nicer. With the G10 the date window runs into the minute chapter ring and looks a mess. The movement is an ISA jeweled movement with a 36 month battery. I haven't paid much attention to it's time keeping but I think it's about 5-10 seconds fast a month.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> It seems the G10 is a bit of a bargain then?


 It is a 7 jewel quartz Stan. Mine is an ex Royal Marine model dated 1995. It seems very accurate. This talk of the earlier ones being more accurate puzzles me...........prior to what date, and what is the level/measurement of better accuracy supposed to be!!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

TimD said:


> .... the date window is much nicer. With the G10 the date window runs into the minute chapter ring and looks a mess.


I didn't realise that there are G10's with date a window









Stan and Griff how do you know what the provenance of a G10 is? Is the clue in the numbers on the back ... if so how do I decipher them?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

They do a date and non date version John. Here's the cwc prs10 and rlt6 side by side for comparrison. My oppinion I like the date window being clear of the chapter on the PRS but I don't like the smaller crown. I like the case on the RLT the chunkier crown guards and bezel but I'm not so sure the hands are right but that's just me. If I was gonna buy one the CWC new is a rip off IMHO I think I'd get the RLT for the case and probably beg Roy to fit sword hands.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Is the clue in the numbers on the back ... if so how do I decipher them?


Some info on issue numbers here in an earlier post.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...ic=2550&hl=0555

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Paul that's a good photo-montage ... interesting that there is a dated G10 was it ever issued?

The CWC G10 is and will remain one of my favourites, it's the curve of the case I think, or maybe the curve of the domed crytsal, or is it the dial and sword hands?









In answer to my own question I have found some info on the case numbers on MWR - Royal Navy = 0552; Royal Marines = 0555; Army = W10. Is this right? And what doe the RAF use as a code?

This thread has inspired me to wear the G10 today









Just seen Foggy's post ... thanks for that


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

According tho Silvermans the date version is the latest issue version with press on back and non trit lume.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My G10 has the following:

0552/6645-99

5415317

45920

89

So this is:

Royal Navy 6645 Military Wrist Watch UK

5415317 (don't know what this is)

45920 (is this the watch number?)

89 (is this the year?)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

from what I remember in the military the stock numbers are 7 digit so the 5415317

will be the navy code for that watch type.

A 5/8 AF spark plug socket 3/8 drive would be 124 2768 btw! (I'm not an anorack or anything that has a list of these things I just happen to have such a socket).

When I was in one job we all had to do was take a stint in the section stores. Everything was ordered by number, no description. We sometimes used to deliberatly put in one digit wrong to see what would turn up! I didn't know at the time about issue watches


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The only part number I can remember is 710







followed by the issue year


----------

